# Show off you kids!



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Since none of my goats are going to kid until February, I really want to see everyone's pictures of their kids (years past or 2016!). I will try to dig some up of mine as well! just can't wait until kidding season!!:fireworks::kidblack::kidblue::kidred:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Some of the kids from previous years. (Note the size, week old fainting doe next to a day old Alpine buckling):lovey:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My 2016 kids...


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't wait for kids this year! The first picture is my Nutty, a purchased bottle baby and the second is three out of four doelings from a set of quads I was blessed with this year.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I will have kids around Feb so these are past kids...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't wait for kids again either! I have 4 does due in 2 weeks from now. Here's a few from last season.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That one has Bambi spots!! Wow!


----------



## Blueyes132 (Mar 26, 2016)

Cute


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have to wait till late April, May and June! **sniff**


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a FF who is building a lovely little udder. I can't wait to see the mammaries on my 6 FF this year!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I have to wait till late April, May and June! **sniff**


I cheated this year and went for March kids but only the last week lol I just didn't think 38 of them would breed first thing so I'm chewing my nails that it doesn't snow


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's mine.


----------

